# Bath bomb frosting question - cocoa butter?



## HeavenlyBubbles (May 28, 2013)

Hi everybody

Has anybody ever tried to do a 'truffle' like topping on their bath bombs using something like coca butter or 76 coconut oil? I made my topping with citric acid, bicarb and shea butter which was nice, but too soft.

Has anybody managed to pipe with cocoa butter in the mixture before it hardens? If so, does the frosting end up being hard - enough to post maybe?


----------



## Kelley (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes. Cocoa butter, Shea and Coconut oil in that order. Melt it all together then pop in fridge.  You need to keep whisking as it's setting so there's no lumps. Get it and pipe when it's at the buttercream consistency. If you leave it too long then you will have to remelt the whole thing. 
If I set mine in the fridge when they are piped they go rock hard. Couldn't guarantee they stay that way depending on where you ship to though


----------

